# PORTAGE LAKES OPEN 4-7-2018



## BASSINONE (Oct 24, 2013)

TBX will be having a ice out open at Portage lakes on April 7, 2018. Entry is 85.00 per boat, includes big bass, one or two per boat. I have received entries for a few weeks. Pre enter, or pay at ramp (5.00 fee). 1500.00 for 1 st place. 7-3 new state park ramp. Flyers are available at Fisherman central, and online at teambassxtreme.com. 
questions or info....Mike 330-760-1820


----------



## Buzzking (Feb 15, 2013)

No 'A-Rigs' allowed-correct?


----------



## cobrass11 (Aug 8, 2014)

that is correct. no a-rig


----------



## Drop-tine76 (Apr 24, 2013)

What’s an a-rig and why isn’t it allowed?


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

Alabama rig. Google it.


----------



## Drop-tine76 (Apr 24, 2013)

Got it! Thanks


----------



## OhioBass12 (Apr 14, 2008)

Sad that bc some people don't know how to use an a-rig that they need to ban it. Get out, put in the work, and learn techniques like everyone else


----------



## Buzzking (Feb 15, 2013)

OhioBass12 said:


> Sad that bc some people don't know how to use an a-rig that they need to ban it. Get out, put in the work, and learn techniques like everyone else


I believe BASS and FLW banned it. It's too hard to police-Does it have 3 hooks or 5 hooks? It is a powerful fish catching tool, but because it can cause such a fuss at tournaments the directors have eliminated that particular headache.


----------



## OhioBass12 (Apr 14, 2008)

It only causes a fuss at some tournaments with the guys that weren't throwing it or don't know how to lol. April is by far the alabama rigs best month at portage and i've had some insane days fishing with it the past few years. I can understand where you're coming from with directors having a hard time policing it, but there is no real advantage to 5 hooks over 3 if you set the rig up properly. I will probably still fish the tournament, but the number of entries will take a hit with the unecessary rule.


----------



## The Ghost (Jul 3, 2013)

OhioBass12 said:


> It only causes a fuss at some tournaments with the guys that weren't throwing it or don't know how to lol. April is by far the alabama rigs best month at portage and i've had some insane days fishing with it the past few years. I can understand where you're coming from with directors having a hard time policing it, but there is no real advantage to 5 hooks over 3 if you set the rig up properly.


Agreed. Silly.


----------



## Buzzking (Feb 15, 2013)

Rules are rules. I guess this may be a little public service announcement. BTW-I don't think removing one lure that causes so much gray area will affect the amount of tourney entries. I think in the spring up here that if you limited people to only one lure that you would still get 40 boats to sign up!-LOL


----------



## basscatcher101 (Jun 6, 2013)

The A Rig has some issues, the free hooks dig into the sides of Bass. That alone is one reason to ban it, also you can not tell if a Bass is snagged off a bed when the A rig is allowed, because of my first issue with them. Not a hard bait to throw so the learning curve is very small, the baits and jigs are another thing. However, I agree with the ban because of the injury issue alone.


----------



## Tap that bass (Jan 5, 2018)

Is this stated on the flyer regarding the A-rig and will it be announced before blast off? This is very interesting to read this thread. Glad I caught it. And thx


----------



## BASSINONE (Oct 24, 2013)

The new rule change will be announced before the start of the tourney. This rule is in effect in all TBX events. The change is in our TBX rule page on our web site.


----------



## BASSINONE (Oct 24, 2013)

Only 1 more week guys. If you plan on paying the day of the event, please bring cash only. 90.00 This is going to be a great tournament, first of the year for most. Fishing is getting better everyday. See ya on Saturday.


----------



## DL07 (Jul 21, 2011)

Anyone care to share the results


----------



## RH1 (Apr 13, 2013)

I am curious as well


----------



## Buzzking (Feb 15, 2013)

Riffle & Reed 16.88# 6.82# BB, 2ND Glavac & Uncapher 15.41#, 3RD Hankins & Pierce 13.25#-29 boats


----------



## RH1 (Apr 13, 2013)

Wow nice bags in the weather.
6.8 is awesome. Hope I find that one tomorrow


----------



## DL07 (Jul 21, 2011)

Thanks


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

basscatcher101 said:


> The A Rig has some issues, the free hooks dig into the sides of Bass. That alone is one reason to ban it, also you can not tell if a Bass is snagged off a bed when the A rig is allowed, because of my first issue with them. Not a hard bait to throw so the learning curve is very small, the baits and jigs are another thing. However, I agree with the ban because of the injury issue alone.


Not that I throw it... but I always get a kick out of the "injury" argument when guys are gut hooking fish with shakey heads and tubes on the regular... or dragging bass out of 18 ft of water with a DD22 snagged in the side of it's head.


----------



## Bassbully 52 (Feb 25, 2014)

Bad Bub said:


> Not that I throw it... but I always get a kick out of the "injury" argument when guys are gut hooking fish with shakey heads and tubes on the regular... or dragging bass out of 18 ft of water with a DD22 snagged in the side of it's head.


Hummmm.... I have been bass fishing for over 40 years and have never seen or had those experiences. But I did weigh bass during A rig tourneys with 1/2 gashes down their sides and bellies....that I have experienced.


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Bassbully 52 said:


> Hummmm.... I have been bass fishing for over 40 years and have never seen or had those experiences. But I did weigh bass during A rig tourneys with 1/2 gashes down their sides and bellies....that I have experienced.


You've never seen a deep hooked fish? Or a treble hook in the eye or gills? I would put my boat on it that more fish die from a Texas rig in one year than have ever died from an Alabama rig.


----------



## PatrickS (May 14, 2014)

I think the difference is the Texas rigged fish actually made an attempt to eat the bait, while the foul hooked A-rig fish may well have been 100% snagged without ever being enticed to bite...


----------



## Bassbully 52 (Feb 25, 2014)

Bad Bub said:


> You've never seen a deep hooked fish? Or a treble hook in the eye or gills? I would put my boat on it that more fish die from a Texas rig in one year than have ever died from an Alabama rig.


I have not gut or deep hooked a fish in years on any rig including a Texas rigged anything. Have I had a hook near an eye? Yes, sometimes when it went thru the mouth or a crank swings around the head but it is in the mouth. But snagged? No. I’m not talking about deep hooking at all and only Erie smallmouth is where I saw that. 
A multi wired and hooked A rig does snag fish when a bass swims thru the rig thinking it’s a school of bait. There is a reason the pro curcuits banned the A rig and others are following.


----------



## Tap that bass (Jan 5, 2018)

Bad Bub said:


> You've never seen a deep hooked fish? Or a treble hook in the eye or gills? I would put my boat on it that more fish die from a Texas rig in one year than have ever died from an Alabama rig.


Absolutely


----------



## Tap that bass (Jan 5, 2018)

Bassbully 52 said:


> I have not gut or deep hooked a fish in years on any rig including a Texas rigged anything. Have I had a hook near an eye? Yes, sometimes when it went thru the mouth or a crank swings around the head but it is in the mouth. But snagged? No. I’m not talking about deep hooking at all and only Erie smallmouth is where I saw that.
> A multi wired and hooked A rig does snag fish when a bass swims thru the rig thinking it’s a school of bait. There is a reason the pro curcuits banned the A rig and others are following.


Wasn't because snagged fish


----------



## RH1 (Apr 13, 2013)

Well this pissing match is getting old.


----------



## Bassbully 52 (Feb 25, 2014)

RH1 said:


> Well this pissing match is getting old.


Lol ain’t it ....oh well throw what you want...who cares! Unless your in a tourney that says a certain bait is banned throw it and have fun.


----------



## PatrickS (May 14, 2014)

The title of this thread is "Portage Lake Open..." So naturally I thought we were talking about tourney fishing. I agree, if not in a tournament, throw what you want.


----------

